# Difference between ICE PIKO 57194 57195 and 96943



## bikebahn (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi There,

Im totally new to trains and would like ure expert advice out there. Im in the market for a PIKO starter ICE DB set and could anyone tell me whats the difference between the model nos of the PIKO sets 57194 57195 and 96943

Also any of these are flexible? As in I would like to use both 120 and 240V, so which of these has the swap-the-adapter system where I can just change the adapter depending on the wall voltage. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

57194 is an analog system, your typical train set type deal.
57195 is digital set, which is expandable and might have extra functions included. 
96943 looks like some variation of the first analog set, it's actually the ICE train of the Dutch State railways, whereas the first two are DB (Deutsche Bundesbahn)

Do you move between continents frequently? If you are buying from with the US from a dealer they will give you a 120v system for an extra fee. 

But look at this listing:

http://www.tee-usa.com/store/product3809.html

For $243 you get the set, which is digital and can be easily expanded on, and the 230v transformer included, so you just need a cheaper 120v one which they will have.

Seems like a good set to start with for Era V railways


----------



## bikebahn (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

Im planning to set it up in the US for some time and then take it back with me to the UK therefore the need for 2 transformers. 

I was also contemplating a Marklin startup set, any recommendations other than Ebay where I can get them. 

Also with the Marklins, are the tracks proprietary? For eg, if I have a Marklin startup and also a PIKO startup, can I use the PIKO trains on the Marklin tracks? or vice versa? 

Thanks again


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Marklin system is completely different, 3 rail AC. The sets would not be interchangable in any way. 

It's hard to find starter sets on eBay but there are a couple there stateside. Look for the more recent ones that have a Mobile Station and C-tracks. Starter sets all have a 29xxx product number.

I'm a diehard Marklin fan so I would convince you to explore Marklin a bit more


----------



## bikebahn (Dec 25, 2009)

Right now, I dont have the time to wait for a nice Marklin to come up, although I share the same sentiment with Marklins, so I guess I'll have to settle for the PIKO for the moment. Im only not sure should I go in for the Analog or the Digital PIKO because of this setup that Im describing below.

I wanna run a Thalys by Mehano on a set of tracks by PIKO. If I have to do this, should I buy the analog or the digital one i.e. the 57194 or 57195?

Thanks again a lot for the advice.


----------

